# Sometimes I’m embarrassed to be Albertan!!



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Read it and weep!

Deal of 2020!! Must read! | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Waht a waste of space that ad is. It's like a troll post.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks like a sarcastic listing to me. Probably will get a couple offers.

To me this is the winner of the day in Alberta.

Increased due to interest? 

Gibson les Paul studio | Guitars | Lloydminster | Kijiji


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> Waht a waste of space that ad is. It's like a troll post.


Ya, has to be a joke ad, can’t think someone is that clueless.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

pat6969 said:


> Ya, has to be a joke ad, can’t think someone is that clueless.



If I read it correctly he says this at the end so gotta be a riff:_ "the sad thing is this is what some people sound like on Kijiji."_


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Why be embarrassed, dude is joking and speaks the truth. Makes his point at the end. We have a thread to do the very same here


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

vadsy said:


> Why be embarrassed, dude is joking and speaks the truth. Makes his point at the end. We have a thread to do the very same here


Exactly what I was thinking.

Are we the only ones who realizes the ad drips with sarcasm and contempt? And the last line kinda gives it away. Lol.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha. I didn't read the last line. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cdntac said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Are we the only ones who realizes the ad drips with sarcasm and contempt? And the last line kinda gives it away. Lol.


sarcasm all they way


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> sarcasm all they way


It was you?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> It was you?


no, I stopped doing that years ago


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Watch out someone might do one of these posts about your kijiji suitcase ad. 

I’d just like to stuff it full of newspaper and walk around in a tweed suit preaching bout the lord.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Watch out someone might do one of these posts about your kijiji suitcase ad.
> 
> I’d just like to stuff it full of newspaper and walk around in a tweed suit preaching bout the lord.


I’d be flattered


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Why be embarrassed, dude is joking and speaks the truth. Makes his point at the end. We have a thread to do the very same here


I didn’t read it close enough. I see it now and it’s rather funny. I did notice that prices seem to be out of hand these days on used gear.


----------

